# Smoking Saturday for Easter Sunday?



## ncwolf (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi All, I have 2 legs of lambs planed for lunch Easter Sunday. As I reevaluate quantities one is probably enough, which gives me the opportunity to smoke the other if I can do so on Saturday. Is this possible and if so what is the best why to store it and reheat it without losing anything?

The smoking plan: Simple rub of SPOG with some thyme and rosemary over some fruit wood to a temp of ~143. 
After that do let it rest and refrigerate whole, slice and re-warm in the oven before serving?

Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## oddegan (Mar 26, 2018)

Smoked leg of lamb is outstanding. Your rub sounds very good. When I smoke lamb I take it to an IT of 140 and definitely let it rest. If you plan on reheating later the way I do it is in the sous vide. 135 for 2 hours and it's good to go without any drying out. No sous vide you can water bath it in a pot on your stove. Just monitor the temp with a thermometer to keep it from getting too hot. Sear in some cast iron slice and serve. No mint jelly though. That's just nasty.


----------



## oddegan (Mar 26, 2018)

LOL. I should have said that if you are putting the lamb in the sous vide or a water bath it should be vac packed first otherwise the results will be quite disappointing.


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Mar 29, 2018)

oddegan said:


> No mint jelly though. That's just nasty.



I'd agree on smoked lamb, but roast lamb with gravy HAS to be accompanied with mint sauce!!!


----------



## browner010 (Mar 31, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Smoked leg of lamb is outstanding. Your rub sounds very good. When I smoke lamb I take it to an IT of 140 and definitely let it rest. If you plan on reheating later the way I do it is in the sous vide. 135 for 2 hours and it's good to go without any drying out. No sous vide you can water bath it in a pot on your stove. Just monitor the temp with a thermometer to keep it from getting too hot. Sear in some cast iron slice and serve. No mint jelly though. That's just nasty.



I have a leg marinating as we speak, I was going to put it on the grill but by golly the thought of smoked never crossed my mind. May I ask what temperature should the smoker be at and approximately how long would it take?


----------



## oddegan (Apr 1, 2018)

Just saw this. 225 and it took about 4 hours. Then seared on the grill. Look forward to seeing pics of yours.


----------

